# Added another one on Black Friday........



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

So I have been wanting a S3 disc Di2 after selling my only disc bike I didn't care for and bought this same bike for the wife earlier in the year. With covid it seems this particular bike is a hard find but the local LBS had one listed on his site, went there on Black Friday and he had it marked 20% off, not the black and red like the wife's but in flo yellow,went for it as I think it looks pretty good in person. It will be joining the collection along with my 2018 S3 rim bike (now my rain bike), 2015 S5 MTN Qhubeka and old 2009 R3 (still love that thing). I am slipping a pair of creme TDF version Conti 5000's on it, slammed the stem last night, ordered up black DA discs and also a Robert Axle project axle's to do away with the RAT axle system which are pretty much all same mods on my wife's S3 albeit it does have a set of 45 Industry 9 wheels on it but will keep these stock wheels I am thinking, Looking forward to disc brakes again. ;-)


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok Conti 5000 TdF’s on, Rat Axles are gone and replaced with Robert Axle Project axle’s, Dura Ace discs on ebaying some bike project parts from the past and thinking a set of 45/65 I9 combo or the Reserve combo in the future, here it is and also the MTN Qhubeka and my rim S3 that will be regulated to wet duty.....


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Might as well add the R3 since picture day.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

N+1. Nice bikes. I like the black Cervelo, but I'm not into flashy color schemes.
Interesting you'd use rim brakes for rainy days. I'd to the opposite


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

farva said:


> N+1. Nice bikes. I like the black Cervelo, but I'm not into flashy color schemes.
> Interesting you'd use rim brakes for rainy days. I'd to the opposite


Agreed on the color & brakes, I wanted the black & red to match the wife's S3 above but haven't been able to find one in a 56, they had the yellow in a 58 and they thought along with myself a 58 with no spacers might handle better for me so going to give it a try, also being $1,300 off helped as well. As far as the brakes I am apprehensive to run the Di2 in the wet although I am sure it is pretty weather tight? 
Keith


----------

